# Lumber Rack Win



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I am majorly tickled.

I'd built a rack capable of holding about a thousand pounds of lumber, molding and so on. I put heavy duty casters under it, but the loaded beast took everything I had to move.

I dug around the Harbor Freight web site and found some 275# casters for about six bucks each. I ordered 12 for the rack and four more for my sandblast station.

The sandblast station rolls like a dream. You can, literally, move it with your pinky finger.

For the lumber rack, I built two dollies 9" wide and 37" long from 3/4 ply. I cut 9" square squares of the ply and stacked them so the dollies were 3 layers thick on each end.

I, then, mounted three casters on each of the four nine inch squares. When done, I mounted the dollies across the bottom ends of the rack, about ten inches in.

I pulled the temporary "jack stands" (blocks), let the jack down off the last end and steeled myself for the task of rolling the cart into place. That one set of casters was on a grate left me expecting the worst.

The 37" x 60" cart, loaded with about 500 pounds of wood, can be moved just pushing it with just one arm.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I imagine the guy who invented the wheel was quite pleased with himself, they do take a lot of work out of moving things around. Challenges are all pretty much common sense, a flat piece of ground works best, and staying within their working weight is the other. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have several tractor attachments that were a pain to mount on the tractor when sitting on the floor. I built dollies for everything using HF castors (which I see as one of their "gems"). 2 of these attachments weigh in at a little less than 800#, and while it's not quite possible to move them with a pinky I can strong arm them into position to mount on the tractor with some effort. Also allows me to move them against the wall for storage.


----------

